
Showcasing interesting projects in Explore - jodosha
https://github.com/blog/1802-showcasing-interesting-projects-in-explore
======
nixpulvis
This is the first thing that has popped up in the "New Features" category that
I really feel is just feature bloat from GitHub. I'm not saying that this
isn't potentially kinda cool, but the feature just feels different. I think
part of it was the addition of a "share" button. I just feel a bit off about
this new feature.

------
mattgreenrocks
Does this help with showcasing little-known projects? Basing it off of
trending anything guarantees that the [currently] socially rich become richer.

~~~
kneath
The picks are staff-curated, they're not based on trending:

> We take the most interesting trending repositories and curate lists to
> explore by topic. A lot like the staff shelf at your local book store.

~~~
dom96
What I would like to see are user-curated lists or perhaps a way to tag
repositories similar to the way you can now tag games on Steam.

------
akerl_
This looks sweet!

Is there a way to hit these via the API, or using RSS/(some nature of feed)?

I'd love to be able to set up a script to show me new repos in my chosen
categories via IRC/XMPP/whatever.

EDIT: It looks like
[https://github.com/showcases.atom](https://github.com/showcases.atom) is a
feed for showcases as a whole, but I don't see one for particular categories.

------
oscargrouch
I miss "Platform/OS" -> OS's like Linux, BSD.. Platforms like browsers,
xamarin, cordova, etc

Those are not on the "Software development tools" category.. :/

------
arrowgunz
Ahh, just what I've always wanted. Good job. This looks cool.

